
Show HN: A ThreeJS 3D app for creating indoor gardens - ekrof
http://www.spacebuckets.com/design/?scene=pcfan,27.8%2045.7%20-38.0,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,444444|cfl23,-15.6%20117.1%20-17.0,3.1%200.0%20-1.5%20XYZ,e0e0e0|pcfan,18.0%20117.8%20-9.7,0.0%20-1.2%200.0%20XYZ,444444|cfl23,20.7%20117.2%20-49.3,-3.1%200.0%201.6%20XYZ,e0e0e0|bucket,4.1%200.0%20-30.8,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,f44336|bucket,4.2%2032.4%20-30.2,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,607d8b|bucket,4.2%2056.3%20-30.4,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|powerstrip,-2.5%2014.4%20-5.1,-0.4%201.5%202.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|cfl42,-24.3%20116.5%20-24.8,0.0%20-1.5%200.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|cfl42,30.4%20116.1%20-2.6,0.0%200.0%200.0%20XYZ,e0e0e0|
======
deft
Looks really cool. Was most impressed by the load times!

